# Dell XPS 1530 Graphic Card Problem?



## Rahuldhanpat (Feb 24, 2008)

I m having Dell XPS 1530 Note book and configuration is 1.6 ghz , 2 gb  Ram , 256 mb geforce 8600 graphic card, Window Vista home edition.

I m playing Games llike Gun , Sim Socities , and other game whihc require 256 mb or less graphic card ............    

the game crashes or become slow while playing ........    I do not know y.? 
The Game "GUN"  takes only 128 mb Graphic card and 512 Ram but even then its not working well... after 1 hr of play it gets crashed and msg comes " Graphic card has recover and restarted now"   How can i maximize the uses of graphic card of my laptop. And how can off animation in window vista ?


Please help.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome to the real "Wow" experience. Unfortunately many nVidia 8xxx owners complain about the same, it just crashes for no reason at all!

What you can do:

1. Update your drivers to the latest one available at nVidia's website: www.nvidia.com
2. Disable Aero by turning off transparency & animations under Appearance window.


----------



## Rahuldhanpat (Feb 24, 2008)

> 1. Update your drivers to the latest one available at nVidia's website: www.nvidia.com


Where is device manager in Window Vista or what is sort name for opening it form RUN Command?


> 2. Disable Aero by turning off transparency & animations under Appearance window.


 
Will this increase speed of my ciomputer and overall graphic ability?


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 24, 2008)

Rahuldhanpat said:


> Where is device manager in Window Vista or what is sort name for opening it form RUN Command?



Go to 'Control Panel' and select Device Manager.



Rahuldhanpat said:


> Will this increase speed of my ciomputer and overall graphic ability?



This will mostly speed up the laptop a little bit when u are just using the OS, not when u are playing a game.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 24, 2008)

Rahuldhanpat said:


> Will this increase speed of my ciomputer and overall graphic ability?


 
Disabling Aero on a computer which has proper support for Vista will slow down the UI, not speed it.

It is not the fault of Windows Vista, this is a bug in the graphics card driver, blame nvidia for this.


----------



## Rahuldhanpat (Feb 24, 2008)

Still Confused? There is no best answer and 


> 1. Update your drivers to the latest one available at nVidia's website: www.nvidia.com


 
Did not worked at all . 

Please give some other suggestions.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2008)

most proabaly its temparature problem.

keep the laptop on flat surface, not on bed/lap when gaming. 
look under the lappy, there are few air vents (one for CPU, gfx. card, HDD too), make sure they are not blocked when you keep the laptop on ur lap.

d/l some temp. monitoring s/w (like m/b monitor)

try "Intel Desktop Utility" if its supported by your m/b.


----------



## Rahuldhanpat (Feb 24, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> most proabaly its temparature problem.
> 
> keep the laptop on flat surface, not on bed/lap when gaming.
> look under the lappy, there are few air vents (one for CPU, gfx. card, HDD too), make sure they are not blocked when you keep the laptop on ur lap.
> ...


 

*ya I follow all these things in general.*


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2008)

whats the temp.?

call DELL, they might tell (guide) you in reseating the gfx. card.


----------



## Rahuldhanpat (Feb 24, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> whats the temp.?
> 
> call DELL, they might tell (guide) you in reseating the gfx. card.


 
*let me try this*


----------



## cartergspot (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,

As of yesterday, I am experiencing the same problem. I've had my m1530 for about a month now, and when I first received the computer I downloaded the appropriate "tweak" driver at Laptopvideo2go. Everything was just peachy until yesterday, when my computer shut down in the middle of a game (World of Warcraft) and refused to stay on longer than usual. I let it stay off for awhile and started it back up to let it cool down, but now all game performance is sluggish and the computer shuts down after about 10-15 minutes of play. I tried undervolting it a bit, and this does keep it cooler, but the game just doesn't play the same... I'm on hold with Dell support as we speak, but I imagine that this phone purgatory will last awhile.

Any suggestions?


----------

